# Lysine and breastfeeding



## myfamilyhaslyme (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi All,
I'm wondering if any of you know if Lysine is safe to take while nursing. I have some canker sores in my mouth and I've heard it works wonders. I am nursing our 5 month old exclusively and don't want to harm her so please let me know what you know. Thanks!

Also, if you know of any good websites that talk about what supplements are ok/not ok to take while breastfeeding, I would appreciate it.

Best,
Debbie


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

I was told it was fine.


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

It's fine. Hugs to you mama, canker sores suck!


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

ditto. I actually just took some for cold sores. good stuff!


----------



## myfamilyhaslyme (Jun 20, 2006)

thank you ladies! so glad that i have a relatively easy remedy!


----------

